
Pi Day is a lie: celebrate tau, the true circle constant instead - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/3/14/17119388/pi-day-pie-math-tau-circle-constant-mathematics-circumference-diameter-radius-holiday-truth
======
mruts
2pi pops up in a lot of equations, which makes them a little less elegant
(like the PDF of the normal distribution). Also it would be nice for area of a
circle to have symmetry with things like the area of rectangles and triangles
and such.

